# Can anyone refer me to a good ballistics chart?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Can anyone refer me to a good ballistics chart?

You see I cant decide on a caliber.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... allistics/

or

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_ballistics_table.htm


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks From the info i got 25-06 is the best for longer ranges and keeping a low caliber. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.beartoothbullets.com

Great website

http://www.wikipedia.com

Search any cartridge


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MarineCorps,

Compare that to the 260 Rem. Yes I know I'm a little partial to the 260, but the ballistics were the reason I got that caliber. High BC and sectional density bullets with low recoil.


----------



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.winchester.com/
On the right side it says 
Rifle 
Handgun 
Rimfire 
Shotshell
They all are the bullets winchester makes the price the speed the wieght what it is designed for, the balistics, and every thing else need


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Also check this site out. It has alot of information with links to powder and bullet manufacturers and data.

http://sst.benchrest.com/[url]


----------

